# Dropper Loop slipping, common?



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

As the title says, my droplet loops keep slipping ( getting smaller) as I gave pressure applied to them either in testing or by fish. Am I doing something wrong? I am using a six turn loop and 17# mono and floro


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

Do you tie it with a board with three nails sticking out in a triangle?

A dropper loop should not ever slip. Its like welded in place when you pull it up tight. 

I mean you can cut one leg of the loop and snell a hook onto the longer drop.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Sounds like you are doing something wrong, as Dan said it should not slip. You could also try doing the Kiwi dropper knot.

John


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

i use double surgeon's knot, no problems with slippage ever, running line always breaks before my leader dropper loop slips


----------



## originalhooker (Nov 26, 2009)

depends on the line, go 9,10 turns. alot of copolymers will slip. true floros will not slip & need less turns. which line/color? floro?


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm gonna go out on a limb and say you aren't doing enough turns or you aren't going through the center of the turns and most of them are favoring 1 side allowing it to slip. I used to do this when i first started tying them.


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

I have lost a LOT of rigs and fish using the dropper loop with lighter lines. Using ,say, 50 lb test, it's a winner. On lighter line, , for a two dropper rig, I snell one hook on one end of a 3 or 4 ft piece of mono and another on the other end. The sinker end I tie a figure 8 loop, and a small figure 8 at an appropriate position for the swivel. Takes a bit more time, but has pulled me through years as a mate ,captain, and personal fishing. 

BA


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I went on youtube and watched a bunch of videos. It seems that I was not twisting or pulling it through at the right place. Practiced a bunch last night and had some slip and some not. finally got to where none slip. I was using a 5 turn on Sufix Tritanium 17# and seguar 17# Floro


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

+1 on the kiwi dropper. Think it's stronger then the normal dropper, and easy to tye.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)




----------

